# Are these ingredients safe?



## Penny's momma (Oct 13, 2013)

Since Penny will be turning one in a week, I want to make something special for her. I googled birthday cake for cats and found this. Does anyone know if these ingredients are safe for hedgehogs?

Birthday Cake for Cats

Ingredients:

1 egg
1/2 cup tuna
2 tbs flour
2 tbs shredded or grated cheese
Defrosted shrimp to garnish

Directions: 
Preheat oven to 350˚F. Break up tuna in a medium bowl. Lightly beat egg in a separate bowl, then combine with tuna. Add in flour and cheese. Stir to combine. Scoop batter into cupcake tin or silicone cups. Bake for 15 minutes.


----------



## tebbie (May 4, 2014)

Hey,

I'm afraid Penny cannot have cheese. Hedgehogs are lactose intolerant, and being lactose intolerant myself, I know how harmful dairy can be. She also cannot have fish or seafood. It is thought that hedgehogs cannot actually digest fish and that raises a safety issue too.

I'm sorry that the recipe won't work but I did see another video of a hedgehog eating a birthday cake that's going viral online right now. If you could find out what they used in a cake, that would be perfect! 

Best of luck with the birthday!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not sure what the cheese is used for there...You might be able to replace it with something else, though. I'd also use something else in place of wheat flour, personally. The person in the video that tebbie mentioned used rice flour, if I remember correctly.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I made the doggies cupcakes for their birthday last year and I am pretty sure all the ingredients would be safe for hedgies if you replace some of the ingredients! 

1 cup white flour
1 top baking soda
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 cup shredded carrots
1 tsp vanilla
1/3 cup honey
1 egg
Mix flour and baking soda together and then add all other ingredients.
Bake at 350 for 30-40 minutes.
Frost with wiped non-fat cream cheese. 
. I baked them for about 20-25 mins. 

Like using rice flower instead of regular flower, olive oil instead of vegetable oil, and use no added sugar yogurt instead of the cream cheese?


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

And if you aren't comfortable with low fat peanut butter you could use mooshed up bananas OR unsweetened apple sauce! TADA I made a hedgie safe recipe. I will probably add some mealies in there just because she loves them.


----------



## Penny's momma (Oct 13, 2013)

Omg! Thank you so much!! I will absolutely try this! I'll probably used the moos he'd bananas instead of pb. Also, in the recipe, should the baking soda say "1 cup"? Just want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm guessing one teaspoon of baking soda. You only need a tiny amount for recipes, I have no clue what a whole cup would do. :lol:


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah it's supposed to be tsp!!! LOL I copied the recipe and she must of smelled it wrong. Tsp insteal of top. lol If you have doggies you could make a whole batch or if you don't you could half the recipe! Or half the half (so it would be 1/4) of the recipe and I bet it would only make 1 or 2 cupcakes!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Spelled*


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Penny's momma said:


> Since Penny will be turning one in a week, I want to make something special for her. I googled birthday cake for cats and found this. Does anyone know if these ingredients are safe for hedgehogs?
> 
> Birthday Cake for Cats
> 
> ...


I made this exact birthday cake for my cat last year


----------

